# Draven needs friends!!



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys, as some of you may know I am once againa vampire for fright fest at the local six flags. Any way I have created a myspace page for my character so if any of you have a myspace please please please add him to your friends!! He needs as many friends as he can get!! If you don't have a myspace than please check out the profile anyway and tell me what you think. You can also see Draven's full backstory there too.

heres the link to his page MySpace - Draven Strigoi - 99 - Male - San Antonio, Six Flags, Texas - myspace.com/draven_strigoi

Thanks,
GD


----------

